# Need opinions of which Audi to purchase, Thanks in advance



## passaton (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok, I have waited and finally have been considering purchasing a used 2002 Audi A6 with either a 2.7T, 3.0 or 4.2 engine and yes, Quattro. 

My question is which one would be the best purchase because the miles are in the 70k miles and the prices are within hundreds of each other, 10 to 12K. 

Please provide me feedback because they all look great, I test drove them and they run about the same, all I care about is cost of repairs, convenience for the family and options that are being offered. I really don't care about who can spank who at the race track. 

thanks,

Audi lover for life!:wave:


----------



## mywagonproject (Nov 12, 2011)

For a daily I would recommend the 4.2 for engine, being n/a helps a lot (and I'm a bit biased). Do the cars have maint records? They're both coming up (at 70k) for a timing belt service soon, something to think about. Really when cars are that close it just comes down to which one *YOU* want. Cost of repairs, In the 2 years and 9 months I've owned my car I have put $3k in it for maintenance repairs. I have been extremely happy with my purchase and would make the same choice again today. But again that's my opinion. 

On second thought, the only change I would make is finding a 4.2 allroad.


----------



## dubbluvr (Nov 5, 2003)

*A6*

I would go with the 4.2 or the 3.0L. The 2.7 is a screamer but, I have heard they are a pain i nthe arse to work on and nobody really likes working on them. Just sharing what I heard. Good luck. I got the 2.8L and it is o.k. I would love to have a V-8 though.


----------



## passaton (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, after careful consideration I went with something a bit more economical and logical. I wanted the 4.2 and have found that the service records were all over with no direct understanding as to what was currently done. Nonetheless, I have found problems with the cars and then got introduced to a 2008 Audi S-line 2.0 T that comes with a 2 yr warranty. However, the only thing that seems to be wrong with the car is the motor mount and that apparently is something that National Warranty will not cover, What? I would like to hear from everyone about this because I feel that a motor mount should be covered under a bumper to bumper warranty, what do you think?


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it leaking or just unplugged? They are very easy to do on your car.


----------



## passaton (Oct 24, 2009)

turns out there are no leaks only the shaking of the engine but the original dealership is taking care of it. Yeah!eace:


----------

